# DFH 90 Minute IPA.



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Treated myself to a 4 pack of the Dogfish head 90 minute IPA for my birthday present. Smoke it with a Victor Sinclair 55 imperial habano......Ummm. WHat do you all think of this DFH 90....Had the 60 and one time the 120-pricey...but this 90 is perfect to taste. Might do a beer review on this, saving the last three for the holidays. Stay thristy my firnds. Enjoy.PS


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Not a big fan of any except the 120. I have 4 of them again in my cellar right now, my wife and I drink one every 6 months or so.


----------



## MattyMatt (Aug 10, 2014)

anthony d said:


> Not a big fan of any except the 120. I have 4 of them again in my cellar right now, my wife and I drink one every 6 months or so.


My old lady loves the 120. Our liquor store capped it at 2 per customer when it came out this fall. Sold out that day. It tastes like grapefuit to me, and I am not an IPA fan, so she gets it all to herself. It is pricey ($10 a bottle, a small bottle at that), but I spend way more on cigars than that so she can get all the 120 she can find.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Same here, but we are regulars at our local place, so the guy hooked us up with 6 of them. 2 are already gone, 4 are aging.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't drink nearly as much DFH anymore but when I do I go back and forth between the 60 and the 90. The 60 min is hoppier and isn't as sweet since it has less residual sugar. The 120 is nice and I get ~4 a year for the cellar but I won't drink one that has less than 2 years in the bottle. After 2 years of aging it starts to become a totally different animal. Basically I treat it like what it is not whats its marketed as because its essentially a really big barleywine not an IPA.


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for feedback guys. I like all beers but sometimes go for the pricey ones. At 10 dollars a four pack.....wow. Good for the cause with a fine cigar.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Yards Brewing is right in your back yard if you haven't had their beers you should really check them out. Looking at your distribution it looks like you also get Troegs, Terrapin, Smuttynose, Oskar Blues, Hoppin Frog, Founders, Fat Heads, Clown Shoes, DuClaw. Theres plenty more but those breweries have some great APAs/IPAs worth trying.


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

HIM said:


> Yards Brewing is right in your back yard if you haven't had their beers you should really check them out. Looking at your distribution it looks like you also get Troegs, Terrapin, Smuttynose, Oskar Blues, Hoppin Frog, Founders, Fat Heads, Clown Shoes, DuClaw. Theres plenty more but those breweries have some great APAs/IPAs worth trying.


DuClaw Colossus is awesome if you get the chance to try it


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

I like the 90, haven't had the 60 or the 120 before. I haven't had all the brewers HIM mentioned but I have had Terrapin, Founders, and Oskar Blues they all make some great beers but I especially love Terrapin. Have not been disappointment by them yet


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

penna stogey said:


> Had the 60 and one time the 120-pricey...but this 90 is perfect to taste.


Same here...its one of my favorites, and imo one of the best ipa's you can get


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

ejgarnut said:


> Same here...its one of my favorites, and imo one of the best ipa's you can get


My thoughts exactly .....
Perfect body, perfect balance ......I like it.CHEERS.


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

HIM said:


> Yards Brewing is right in your back yard if you haven't had their beers you should really check them out. Looking at your distribution it looks like you also get Troegs, Terrapin, Smuttynose, Oskar Blues, Hoppin Frog, Founders, Fat Heads, Clown Shoes, DuClaw. Theres plenty more but those breweries have some great APAs/IPAs worth trying.


I agree COle, good call. My brother-n-law lives in Philly so Yards was a bigtime stop. Chestnut hill has some good pubs for those craft beers samples.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

penna stogey said:


> I agree COle, good call. My brother-n-law lives in Philly so Yards was a bigtime stop. Chestnut hill has some good pubs for those craft beers samples.


Glad to hear you enjoyed it! I wouldn't steer you wrong :beerchug:


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

penna stogey said:


> I agree COle, good call. My brother-n-law lives in Philly so Yards was a bigtime stop. Chestnut hill has some good pubs for those craft beers samples.


troges is almost in the back yard to and a very very very good stop. one of my favorites to go grab a light meal and brew and relax. also seth you have appalachian brewing in your backyard


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

HIM said:


> Yards Brewing is right in your back yard if you haven't had their beers you should really check them out. Looking at your distribution it looks like you also get Troegs, Terrapin, Smuttynose, Oskar Blues, Hoppin Frog, Founders, Fat Heads, Clown Shoes, DuClaw. Theres plenty more but those breweries have some great APAs/IPAs worth trying.


Victory Brewing is in his neighborhood too. They have some killer beers...Storm King Imperial Stout, Hop Devil IPA, Dirt Devil DIPA


----------



## burntfoot (Oct 27, 2014)

Tired Hands is the best place around Philly to Drink and eat

Tired Hands Brewing Company | Tired Hands Brewing Company


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

burntfoot said:


> Tired Hands is the best place around Philly to Drink and eat
> 
> Tired Hands Brewing Company | Tired Hands Brewing Company


when did this open? I moved from Philly 3 years ago and never heard of it


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

ProjectSunfire said:


> Victory Brewing is in his neighborhood too. They have some killer beers...Storm King Imperial Stout, Hop Devil IPA, Dirt Devil DIPA


That they do. I actually make a blue onion soup using their Golden Monkey Tripel that's really good.



burntfoot said:


> Tired Hands is the best place around Philly to Drink and eat
> 
> Tired Hands Brewing Company | Tired Hands Brewing Company


I didn't know they were in Philly. Their beers are epic.


----------



## burntfoot (Oct 27, 2014)

ProjectSunfire said:


> when did this open? I moved from Philly 3 years ago and never heard of it


They are about 20 mins west of Philly but best place ...amazing stuff worth the trip 
I think they are around 4 years old they are expanding this year


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

penna stogey said:


> Treated myself to a 4 pack of the Dogfish head 90 minute IPA for my birthday present. Smoke it with a Victor Sinclair 55 imperial habano......Ummm. WHat do you all think of this DFH 90....Had the 60 and one time the 120-pricey...but this 90 is perfect to taste. Might do a beer review on this, saving the last three for the holidays. Stay thristy my firnds. Enjoy.PS


I like you have had them all the 90 min is by far the best IMHO.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

HIM said:


> That they do. I actually make a blue onion soup using their Golden Monkey Tripel that's really good.


OMG thats sounds good


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

ProjectSunfire said:


> OMG thats sounds good


Try it out.....

2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons of extra virgin olive oil
5 large onions, halved and sliced thin
6 cloves of garlic, minced
4 shallots, sliced thin
2 bottles Golden Monkey
4 cups beef stock
4 bay leaves
6 sprigs of thyme
1/2 teaspoon ground pepper
4 slices sourdough bread for garnish
8oz blue cheese crumbles(or more its really up to you)
Sea salt to taste

1. Heat a wide pot or cast-iron on medium heat. Add the butter and let it blister.

2. Add the onion and cook uncovered. Let them sit for about four minutes and then stir. Repeat until the onions have all begun to brown.

3. Add the olive oil, garlic, and shallots and stir until the garlic and shallots have caramelized.

4. Add the beer and crank the heat to just shy of high. Let the beer boil off until there is half as much beer volume as onion volume.

5. Add the stock, bay leaves, thyme leaves, and pepper. Cook until the liquid has reduced by about two finger widths. Taste the soup and add salt to adjust. Cook for at least an additional twenty minutes before garnishing.

6. Take a slice of sourdough and cut it to fit your bowl or cup. Set atop the soup and cover with blue cheese crumbles.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

HIM said:


> Try it out.....
> 
> 2 tablespoons butter
> 2 tablespoons of extra virgin olive oil
> ...


awesome...I am totally going to make this!


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Good call Kris...breaking this out this COLD weekend .....Thanks for the recipe ..PS


----------

